# Greenville, SC B/T Fem "Vegas" Super Urgent 4-16



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Just got the e-mail on this girl. Time up today!! I sent an e-mail asking for a bit more time just in case.

<span style="color: #FF0000">Gorgeous purebred German shepherd, named Vegas, 1 yr old female. <u>*Passed all temp tests—good with people, dogs and cats*</u></span>. 

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Time up 4/16*</span> That's today...




























*Please email us at <span style="color: #FF0000">[email protected] </span>*



We may have transport available—just ask



When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you are with. This saves us a lot of time because we currently work with a TON of rescues. Thanks for making it easier for us!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Just got an e-mail back from the shelter...there has been a little bit of interest in Vegas, but no commitment. They are going to hold her for a few days to see if anyone will commit.

She has not been HW tested yet.

Young and friendly and pretty....anybody got a bit of room for the sweety?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump to the top


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Will they HW test her?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We have emailed Taryn, but have not heard anything yet. Vegas just showed up today on the urgent list.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

yes they will HW test her, if you ask them to.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------

